# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Mục lục >  Du lịch Mộc Châu - Du lịch Moc Chau

## thietht

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *du lịch Mộc Châu* - *du lich Moc Chau*

Cao nguyên Mộc Châu nằm ở độ cao 1050 m so với mặt biển, cách Hà Nội gần 200 km về phía Tây Bắc theo quốc lộ 6. Đây là cao nguyên lớn trải dài khoảng 80 km, rộng 25 km, với 1600 ha đồng cỏ. Khí hậu là tài nguyên du lịch đặc biệt có tính đặc thù của Mộc Châu. Ở giữa cao nguyên Mộc Châu là một vùng tiểu khí hậu với mùa hè mát mẻ có nhiệt độ trung bình là 200C và mùa đông khô ráo hơn các vùng khác. Mộc Châu còn là vùng đất đa sắc màu về văn hóa với các dân tộc như Thái, H’Mông, Mường, Dao….Sản phẩm du lịch tiêu biểu của cụm du lịch Mộc Châu là du lịch nghỉ dưỡng, vui chơi giải trí; du lịch tham quan danh lam thắng cảnh; du lịch điền giã; du lịch văn hoá, lễ hội các dân tộc; và du lịch đường sông.

*Nên đi du lịch Mộc Châu vào thời gian nào trong năm*

    Dù vào mùa nào trong năm, Mộc Châu cũng vẫn có những vẻ đẹp bất ngờ, lôi cuốn du khách. Mùa xuân, Mộc Châu đón tết bằng những đồi mận bạt ngàn hoa trắng cùng màu hồng phớt của những cánh hoa đào. Đến tháng 2 âm lịch, khi thời tiết đã ấm lên thì cũng là lúc hoa ban – một loài hoa đặc trưng của vùng Tây Bắc nở trắng núi, trắng rừng Mộc Châu. 

Mùa hè  đây là nơi lý tưởng để bạn trốn cái nóng của vùng nhiệt đới, là nơi bạn vẫn muốn trở lại để xem những đồi mận ấy đã đến mùa thu hoạch với những trái mận chín đỏ. 

Mùa thu là cảm giác êm đềm tận hưởng không khí mát mẻ. 

Mùa đông Mộc Châu hấp dẫn bởi vẻ đẹp của cánh đồng hoa cải trắng, sắc tim tím của hoa ngũ sắc, sắc vàng của dã quỳ và sắc đỏ của trạng nguyên. Và hơn cả là đến Mộc Châu mùa nào bạn cũng được ngắm nhìn những hàng chè xanh uốn lượn phủ kín đồi, và thưởng thức những món đặc sản nơi đây, hòa mình trong cuộc sống của người Thái, người H’Mông, người Dao ở Mộc Châu.

*Có thể đến Mộc Châu bằng cách nào*

Quãng đường từ Hà Nội đến Mộc Châu chỉ khoảng gần 190km,nên nếu thích đi phượt bạn có thể đi xe máy qua Xuân Mai lên Hòa Bình và cứ theo quốc lộ 6 sẽ đến Mộc Châu.



Đi xe máy là cách tốt nhất để ngắm cảnh đẹp Mộc Châu
Nếu bạn muốn đi ôtô thì bạn có thể đi chuyến xe khách Hà Nội – Sơn La tại bến xe Mỹ Đình (nhà xe Bắc Sơn- 0223551559, Hải Vân – 01228262626, 01222262626, xe Ngọc Thuận – 0919737469, 0913017079…) hoặc tại bến xe sau nhà khách Sơn La trên đường Nguyễn Trãi – Thanh Xuân, tại đây có các tuyến xe đi Sơn La bắt đầu từ 5h30ph sáng, giá vé 120000đ.  

Đến Mộc Châu bạn có thể thuê xe máy tại các nhà nghỉ, khách sạn để đi lại, tham quan các địa danh.

*>> Tham khảo một số kinh nghiệm du lịch Mộc Châu:*

Kinh nghiệm du lịch Mộc Châu: ngắm hoa mận nở

Tư vấn đi phượt ở Mộc Châu 

Kinh nghiệm du lịch Mộc Châu - Sơn La

Mộc Châu - Hoa cải ở đâu đẹp và nhiều

----------


## thietht

Vườn Hoa Nhiệt Đới Mộc Châu

Lá xanh hoa trắng níu mùa đông Mộc Châu 

Huyền thoại Pha Luông

Lên Mộc Châu hái... bơ

Sơn Mộc Hương - Tây Thiên Đệ Nhất Động

Tà Phình – “hương vị” Mộc Châu 

Lên Mộc Châu để ăn... dâu tây 

Bản Áng - điểm du lịch Mộc Châu thú vị

Bí ẩn những hang ma Mộc Châu

Những điểm đến đẹp khi du lịch Mộc Châu 

Đừng quên ghé Mộc Châu mùa hoa mận

Mộc Châu, thiên đường chụp ảnh cưới

Mùa hè tới cao nguyên Mộc Châu đừng quên đến thác Dải Yếm

Hoang sơ Ngũ Động Bản Ôn ở Mộc Châu

----------


## thietht

Mơ màng cùng Mộc Châu mùa cỏ dại

Về Mường Móc 'săn' mây - Mộc Châu 

Trôi trên những sóng chè Mộc Châu 

Mộc Châu, hoa đào bất ngờ nở rộ chớm đông

Hoa cải trắng bạt ngàn Mộc Châu

Đi chợ tình Mộc Châu 

Hoa mận nở trắng trời Mộc Châu

----------


## thietht

Ngỡ ngàng ngắm hoa ban rồi... chén

Ngất ngây cá suối Mộc Châu

Cải mèo Mộc Châu

Cơm Lam

Thịt trâu gác bếp của người Thái

Lên Mộc Châu thưởng thức bê chao, cá suối

----------


## thietht

*Tổng hợp tour du lịch Mộc Châu được giới thiệu trên Didau*

Du Lịch Thung Nai - Cao Nguyên Mộc Châu - Về Miền Sơn Cước (2 Ngày 1 Đêm) - Giá KM: 1.168.000 VNĐ/Khách

Du Lịch Hà Nội - Thung Nai - Cao Nguyên Mộc Châu - Về Miền Sơn Cước ( 2 Ngày 1 Đêm ) - Giá KM 1.218.000 VNĐ/Khách

Tour Hà Nội – Mai Châu – Mộc Châu (2 ngày 1 đêm)  - Giá 900.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hà Nội - Mộc Châu - Hà Nội (2 Ngày 1 Đêm) - Giá 1.390.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hà Nội - Mộc Châu - Hà Nội (2 ngày 1 đêm)  - Giá 1.350.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hà Nội - Mai Châu - Bản Lác - Bản Poomcong - Hà Nội (2N/1Đ) - Giá từ 650.000 VNĐ/Khách

 Hà Nội – Cao Nguyên Mộc Châu - Hà Nội (2 ngày 1 đêm ) - Giá 960.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hà Nội - Mộc Châu - Hà Nội (2 ngày 1 đêm) - Giá 1.100.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hà Nội - Hòa Bình - Mai Châu - Mộc Châu - Hà Nội (3 ngày 2 đêm) - Giá 1.450.000 VNĐ/Khách

Tour Hà Nội - Thung Nai - Cao Nguyên Mộc Châu (2 ngày 1 đêm) - Giá 1.190.000 VNĐ/Khách

----------


## thietht

Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Mộc Châu

----------


## thietht

Nhà hàng Phượng Trọc

Nhà hàng sinh thái Phong Lan 

Nhà hàng Xuân Bắc 181- Bê chao – đặc sản Tây Bắc

Quán 64 - địa diểm dừng chân lý tưởng trên đường du lịch Mộc Châu

Nhà hàng Thảo Nguyên - Mộc Châu

----------


## thietht

Khách sạn Hương Sen

Khách Sạn Sao Xanh Mộc Châu (2 sao)

Nhà Nghỉ Hồng Hà Mộc Châu

Khách Sạn Công Đoàn Mộc Châu

Nhà nghỉ Trường Giang - Km 183 - Quốc lộ 6 - Hoàng Quốc Việt - Thị trấn Nông trường Mộc Châu - Sơn La

----------

